# Positive MARS result + ureaplasmas and mycoplasmas test



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Hi

Feeling down as been trying for 2 years to get pregnant. Limited tests (in my opinion) done at the NHS - just the usual hormone tests for me, ultrasound, AMH (which i had to pay 100 pounds for) and HSG. They told us you have 'unexplained infertility'. I didn't buy it and wanted more tests done but basically was told a big fat NO! For anyone interested even though this is an old book it's still very very good by Professor Winston http://www.amazon.co.uk/Getting-Pregnant-A-Guide-Infertility/dp/0330327666 also Professor Winston gives free advice via this charity http://www.genesisresearchtrust.com/page/askrobertwinston

I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks after 9 months of trying and that is now nearly a year ago. I was always told oh well you are over 35 - not once did they possibly say perhaps it wasn't you - perhaps it was your husband. Why does the woman still get all the blame? It's so unfair and safe to say for the last year i have had depression - don't like going out anymore, hardly see friends and in general just want to stay home in the safety of my sanctuary. It's also caused huge stresses with my relationship with my husband.

I was always dubious about the semen results of my husband as they were pretty bad in my opinion 27% motility and 36 vitality. The results consistently showed positive MARS results and also 94% abnormal forms yet the NHS said all results were fine and MARS will just go away. That is when we decided we have to take this into our own hands and use our savings to do our private investigations. We did another semen analysis and low and behold positive MARS result. The good news is that after lifestyle changes - no alcohol, good vitamins, maca and lots of brazil nuts, almonds, pumpkin seeds, walnuts etc the motility is 55% and vitality 70!! Just goes to show in most cases the lifestyle changes are HUGELY important - yet not one single person told us that. I just have to become a specialist and in control of this situation. It's just sad that we have to spend money and do this all ourselves.

Anyway i come to the point where my acupuncturist said its worth doing areaplasma and mycoplasma test - nobody told us but it's obvious. Get your sexual health checked out. I just wondered if normal clinics offered this type of testing and if anyone has experience - would be good to hear.

Thank you


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Spatty,

I feel your pain! We had issue after issue with NHS. The first consultant refused to test my thyroid because I wasn't over weight. Fortunately, we moved house and got to see a second consultant who found a thyroid issue. Though I am still shock by the number of people starting their IVF treatment who then discover they have a thyroid issue. Such a basic test.

Taking things into our own hands seems the best way.

We are waiting to see a consultant at the ARGC clinic. On the list of pre-test results they want to see are areaplasma and mycoplasma. In the immune section, Agate has really great information on getting these tests completed. It looks like we can go through Serum - but not sure if we have to be a patient. The output of AF is required if we take this route... I am also looking at getting hidden C tested at the same time. 

Best of luck to you.

x


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Here are the details for the Locus Medicus tests. I'm not sure if Serum is easier/cheaper... Locus seems pretty straight forward.

For the female partner: Menstruation Blood (HIDDEN-C test) (PCR)

Chlamydia trachomatis (+Chlamydiaceae family of bacteria) *90 €*

Ureaplasma urealyticum *90 €*

Mycoplasma hominis *90 €*

Chlamydia trachomatis, Ureaplasma urealyticum & Mycoplasma hominis (in one sample)* 230 €*

17 Sexually transmitted microorganisms in 1 sample (17 in 1 test - DNA Microarrays):
Chlamydia trachomatis, Ureaplasma urealyticum, Mycoplasma hominis, Mycoplasma genitalium, Neisseria 
gonorrhoeae, Herpes simplex 1, Herpes simplex 2, Treponema pallidum, Haemophylus ducreyi, Trichomonas 
vaginalis, Candida albicans, Candida dubliniensis, Candida parapsilosis, Candida tropicalis, Candida 
glabrata, Candida krusei, Candida guilliermondii * 300€*


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

I am still unsure what positive MAR results mean - can anyone help? The other tests we managed to get on NHS In the end after our private test - so that was good but annoying that they don't do a proper full semen analaysis on the NHS and i would recommend everyone going private for this test if they are able to do so. Doctors laboratory are very efficient - it's expensive at 180 but worth it. We have been told that chinese herbs would be the best to deal with the positive mar as the option are steriods. I am just worried that until that is sorted out we can't get pregnant.


----------

